# amplificador de audio clase d



## franklin1 (Feb 20, 2010)

este si es un amplificador de audio que si creo que es mas serio que el "*engendro*" del que hablan amigos en el foro.

este amplificador,dice el que lo publico, tiene 1200 watt de potencia.

lo estoy simulando para ver que tal,

para todos ustedes este amplificador class d


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

mmm, Solamente 1200W baahhh. Ese Engendro del que hablamos, puede llegar a más de 5000W. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 20, 2010)

ummm..  
Potencia en Watts rms = (Valimentación^2/Z(Impedancia altavoz))

Suponiendo que ese amplificador tiene una eficiencia del "100%" y lo trabajamo a 4 ohm
(60V^2/4) = 900 Wrms...

Ahora viendo el diagrama es casi el mismo UCD+LM311+IR2110 lo que cambia es que son 2 canales, la etapa diferencial esta realizada con compuertas nand, pareciera haber una protección sobre corriente en Valimentación negativo y otra Hierbitas con LEDs, pero si borras un canal, la protección, las hierbas y cambias la etapa diferencial por transistores vas a tener el UCD en un 95%....

Saludos y por supuesto que me quedo con el *"ENGENDRO" *de Ejitagle...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

Es por que parece que trabaja en puente, Si fuese estéreo hubiese 2 entradas de audio.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Momento...
Me parece que está hablando de este engendro, no del ampli de EJTagle...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Momento...
> Me parece que está hablando de este engendro, no del ampli de EJTagle...



Juuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaa 

Che Cacho!!


----------



## Vumeter (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto y me gustaría si alguien tiene info de estos amplificadores ... Estoy pensando en comprarme uno que dice que tiene el chip TDA8920 BTH ... si no me equivoco es de NXP (Philips)... Quería preobar a montarme un equipo Hifi para casa y lo he encontrado a la venta en : 
www.class.info


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola, no se si es el lugar apropiado para la consulta pero hay va, estuve viendo los datasheet de esta serie de TDA89xx y me intereso mucho el echo de que sea un clase D integrado y con muy pocos componentes, el tema en custion es ¿se conseguiran estos integrados a precios rasonables en argentina? vi publicado en electronica liniers el TDA8929 a algo de $41, pero de la parte de potencia (TDA8926/27) no encuentro nada.

Si alguien sabe algo de este tema, los ha montado, me gustaria escuchar sus comentarios.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## vdfe (Jun 15, 2010)

hola a todos, yo tengo tres integrados de la empresa philips, son los TDA8920th, que segun el datasheet son de 2 X 80 watts rms, estos estan soldados en una pcb, que tiene todo, es decir es el amplificador de 6 canales, los rescate de un dvd con salida de 5.1 canales, siendo en total 480 watts aunque el mismo datasheet dice que ese valor es tipico y que se puede obtener mas, siendo esto excelente, teniendo las ventajas de los amplificadores clase D y el las ventajas de que esta en un solo integrado, ya que requiere muy pocos componentes para su funcionamiento, estoy revisando la pcb para poder conectarla correctamente, ya que tenia muchas conexiones a la pcb del dvd principal, y revisando en agelectronica mexico, estan a menos de 100 pesos mexicanos, algo asi como 8 dolares a lo mucho


----------



## Vumeter (Jun 22, 2010)

Al final me he decidido a comprar etapa y fuente de alimentación en www.classd.info, y todo perfecto... 
Me han explicado que puedo tulilizarlas en modo BTL, si así necesitara mas potencia...
Las he medido con Clio Soft y he quedado muy conforme con los resultados de THD y su respuesta en frecuencias muy lineal..
La fuente de alimentacion impecable, medida 500w continuos y de pico 800w aprox...


----------



## spiritbreaker (Feb 18, 2011)

como calculo las bobinas  ¿?  consegui todos los componentes bueno el tda 8920 especialmente ,,, pero las bobinas no se como calcular el nunmero devueltas


----------

